# Que Capacitor Necesito? (Luz de Emergencia)



## HECTOR1293 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hola Gente de la comunidad estoy intentando reparar una Luz de Emergencia de 45 Led, en su circuito principal "exploto" un capacitor identificado como "C2" el cual su carcasa quedo irreconocible y no puede identificar cual era para reemplazarlo. Aquí les dejo fotos del circuito, para si alguien sabe cual es el capacitor correcto y si es conveniente reemplazarlo. Desde ya muchas gracias.


































 ...


----------



## capitanp (Feb 8, 2017)

yo se que hace poco alguien subio el diagrama de esa misma luz de emergencia, no lo encontre quizas haya que buscar mas en el foro


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2017)

Se ve una resistencia chamuscada, alli paso algo más que el capacitor, es probable que tenga diodos en corto, lo cual iso facto daña el electrolítico


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2017)

Hola a todos , generalmente lo que estropia en ese tipo de equipo son las baterias tipo plomo-acido.
Eso porque son Chinas y de mala ( o mejor aun de malissima calidad ).
Es muy probable que la bateria esté "abierta" y la tensión subio demaiadamente por no consumir carga alguna.
La caneca de aluminio del puebre capacitor electrolitico debia quedarse internamente en la caja desa lampara emergencial  , quizaz si estravio cuando esa fue abierta por la premera ves.
Jo sugiro premeramente chequear las baterias antes de tentar mantener ese circuito una ves que lo costo de las nuevas  baterias generalmente sobrepasa lo costo final desa lampara  emergencial .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## HECTOR1293 (Feb 8, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Se ve una resistencia chamuscada, alli paso algo más que el capacitor, es probable que tenga diodos en corto, lo cual iso facto daña el electrolítico



Tenes razon la R2 tambien esta dañada cada ves se complica mas esto


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2017)

No todo esta perdido algo es posible hacer, a partir de las fotos habría que reconstruir el circuito para tener una idea.
Lo que haría falta ver bien los cables veo 3 pares uno que va a la toma de 12V otro que va a los led y asumo que el otro par va a la batería.
El capacitor grande que esta detras de la R chamuscada tiene los valores del lado de la placa y no se puede ver podría poner lo que dice, tengo unos circuitos similares asi que me fijo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 9, 2017)

Buenas.
Creo que no me he equivocado. Si hay algún eror me corrigen.
Eso sí, faltaría el tipo de transistor para identificar patillas e ir añadiendo valores de condensadores y resistencias.

No me gusta mucho el hecho de que las baterías estén cargando siempre, a no ser que lleven regulación o protección interna 


Saludos.


----------



## Chanomartinez (Abr 16, 2021)

Hola me podrás informar de cuánto es la resistencia que está chamuscada


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> Creo que no me he equivocado. Si hay algún eror me corrigen.
> Eso sí, faltaría el tipo de transistor para identificar patillas e ir añadiendo valores de condensadores y resistencias.
> 
> ...


Hola pinchavalvulas estoy justo con ese mismo problema, podrás informarme de cuánto es el valor del R2


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 17, 2021)

R2 solo esta para alimentar el led rojo que indica que la luz de emergencia esta conectada a la red eléctrica.

Si esta o no(al igual que el LED) la luz debería funcionar de todos modos por lo que en el mejor de los casos es la que menos te debería preocupar.

Generalmente sigue la secuencia que describió Daniel Lopes la/s batería/s se abren, se quema la resistencia del indicador y explota el electrolítico de filtrado y si la luz esta activada para que arranque ante un corte de luz, puede quemar alguno o todos los LED, etc.

1K5 a ojo es lo que le calculo yo si el LED es es de 3mm

Saludos.


----------

